# Dualit burr grinder



## rob1803 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok, so here's the story. I've been on a steep learning curve this year and have used this site extensively for research- and, I might add for purchasing my lovely Fracino Cherub from Poona some months ago. I've since managed to team it with an old Carimali grinder that I picked up for a song on a well known auction site.

As I got lucky on both occasions and with it being the season of goodwill, I would like to offer up the following: Dualit 75015 burr grinder and Motta 49mm tamper. Both are in excellent condition with very little use and no marks or defects.

























Both are boxed and the grinder also has original instructions. I will upload pics of the tamper in another post. If you would like either item please add thanks to the relevant post and I will choose at random on Sunday evening for each.

To show my appreciation to the forum I will pay the postage myself as well. Hopefully somebody will take these items as I'm going to feel a bit foolish otherwise. Cheers folks for all the advice and I promise to make more effort to contribute in future.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks put me in the draw for the grinder please, and decent gesture on your part , very generous


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Very generous offer, I would love it so I can use it to grind for brewed coffee


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep I'll go in the draw, wouldn't mind a dualit grinder, do go with my dualit machine , and for take to work French press in the morning


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome offer. I'm just trying to buy my first used machine in a different thread as we speak, and would have to wait a while before a grinder purchase to go with it - it would help me out no end in getting started, so I'd like to be in the draw too please.

Come upgrade time, I too would pay it forward right here


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

very generous offer. please include my name in the draw for the grinder too!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd love to be considered for the grinder (for my brewed). Very generous of you putting up there.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Include me out but it is a very nice gesture!

DB


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great gesture Rob - but don't include me in the draw.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That/s a very thoughtful gesture. I wanted to thank you for that but do not want to be included in the draw.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very decent of the op to offer this.


----------



## NNathwani (Nov 12, 2013)

Can I put my name in for the draw for both grinder and tamper please. I have just bought a gaggia classic second hand and have started my transition into a coffee fiend. 

Very generous offer BTW.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can I put my name down for the grinder too. Might speed things up at work for brewed coffee.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

May I add my name too, please?

A most generous offer.


----------



## rob1803 (Nov 4, 2012)

The lucky hat has thrown up the name Andyt23, so Andy if you can pm me your address details I'll get the grinder posted out ASAP


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done Andy and Rob


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Brilliant. Good to see it going to someone starting out. Enjoy it mate.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done Andy, looks like your grinder prayers have been answered.









Thanks to Rob for the generous donation and for organising this.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Neill said:


> Brilliant. Good to see it going to someone starting out. Enjoy it mate.


Congrats Andy on your new grinder.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow. that's absolutely awesome, I'm so chuffed!

This is a big leg-up for me, starting out on a budget and all. I can now get a machine sorted and get playing.

As I said before, I pledge to pay it forward as soon as I can afford an upgrade, hopefully someone else can benefit from rob1803's generosity.

thank you.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Rob,

Did you get my pm the other day? Not being pushy, I'd just hate to miss out because you thought I couldn't be bothered









As long as you got it there's no rush.


----------



## rob1803 (Nov 4, 2012)

Andy,

The grinder was posted Parcelforce 48 hour on Wednesday, so hopefully you should have it today. Please let me know when you receive it. Cheers, Rob.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not received but I may have not got the message before I left work today.

Might be able to pop in tomorrow and see if it's there. Cheers


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Grinder gratefully received today

many thanks, Andy


----------



## rob1803 (Nov 4, 2012)

Good news. Enjoy Andy


----------

